# Surface grinder adaptor



## 7mag (Jun 15, 2012)

I made this adaptor for my surface grinder spindle.  I have two collets 1/8" and 1/4" to use carbide burs, small dremel cutoff wheels ect...  Works pretty good.  Collets are from old die grinders.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 15, 2012)

thats pretty slick for inside grinding
steve


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 15, 2012)

I like that idea.  Could you post some pictures of the wheel adapter from both sides and your spindle without the wheel adaptor I'm talking about the original one not the one you made (For clarification) 
Thanks Charley


----------



## 7mag (Jun 15, 2012)

The first photo is the grinder spindle where the grinding rock normally fits.  The adaptor slips over the nut (where the rock would fit) and setscrews lock it to the spindle.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 15, 2012)

7mag said:


> The first photo is the grinder spindle where the grinding rock normally fits.  The adaptor slips over the nut (where the rock would fit) and setscrews lock it to the spindle.



I know but my machine is missing that part & I want to know what it looks like (both sides) incase I run across one in the scrap yard or somewhere else, Thanks Charley


----------



## easymike29 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just in case you wanted to buy rather than make....

http://www.travers.com/product.asp?r=b&n=UserSearch=item_id+'53-111-956'

Gene


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 17, 2012)

easymike29 said:


> Just in case you wanted to buy rather than make....
> 
> http://www.travers.com/product.asp?r=b&n=UserSearch=item_id+'53-111-956'
> 
> Gene



Ouch!!!! A bit pricey


----------



## jgedde (Jun 17, 2012)

7mag said:


> I made this adaptor for my surface grinder spindle.  I have two collets 1/8" and 1/4" to use carbide burs, small dremel cutoff wheels ect...  Works pretty good.  Collets are from old die grinders.



Are Surface Grinder spindles compatible?  In other words is there a standard taper used for SGs like Morse, B&S, are for other equipment?  I have a Boyar Schultz grinder and several wheel adapters, but if I ever need more.....

John


----------



## Bob a Job (Jun 17, 2012)

Now thats a clever idea ,,,,,,,, 7mag ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i will be adding it to my to do list .


Thanks for showing BJ


----------



## 7mag (Jun 18, 2012)

I use this adaptor quite a bit.  I wish I could take credit for thinking of it but I saw one in a tooling catalog many years ago.


----------



## easymike29 (Jun 18, 2012)

jgedde said:


> Are Surface Grinder spindles compatible?  In other words is there a standard taper used for SGs like Morse, B&S, are for other equipment?  I have a Boyar Schultz grinder and several wheel adapters, but if I ever need more.....
> 
> John



From Sopko catalouge.....

http://wmsopko.com/sopko_04_to_30.htm

Gene


----------

